
CodeReddit – Reddit that looks like code - warent
http://codereddit.net/
======
thekashifmalik
This is so great. I just showed everyone at the office. I can look like I'm
working while I'm reading Reddit.

~~~
emerged
Didn't showing them sort of sabotage your plan?

~~~
legostormtroopr
Thats the joke.

------
president
Also [http://gumho.github.io/codehn](http://gumho.github.io/codehn) for HN.

Disclaimer: mine

~~~
styfle
This is great!

Hey I recognize that name...you wrote Ant Planner, the tool that every UCI
student uses to visualize their classes.

That was one of the first open source projects I ever contributed to (I wrote
the integration with RateMyProfessor back in 2011). Thanks for your hard work!

------
fouc
Does this work in safari for anyone else? It only shows the first few lines
then white page the rest.

~~~
haikuginger
Looks like Safari is blocking the CORS request to reddit.com.

------
ClassyJacket
Wonderful. Now I just need to land a job as an actual programmer :(

~~~
DiederikvandenB
How is that an issue for you? Seems to me like there are more jobs than
programmers out there. Where are you located?

~~~
catpolice
The market's pretty saturated with bootcamp grads right now. I get literally
hundreds of responses every time I post an opening.

------
optimuspaul
doesn't work in browsers that care about privacy

~~~
calcifer
Is that a passive aggressive way of saying it requires javascript?

~~~
evanb
I had to disable tracking protection in firefox to see anything except the
first three lines.

------
hetman
This is cute. Being able to switch languages is a nice touch although someone
needs to fix the Python one line comments not to use the C style.

------
abritinthebay
Cute. Not very readable, but cute.

Would be nice if they would let you change the pseudo language it's using -
maybe even customize the colors locally.

~~~
jamestimmins
Looks like it does. At the top in the third line you should see something like
`$language = "php";`. Click `php` and it will select a new language for you.

~~~
abritinthebay
Ahh nice! Hidden feature but that’s pretty nicely done.

------
james-skemp
Trying on Samsung S7, Chrome, I can't seem to figure out how to read the post.
Comments is easy enough, but tap as I might I can't get any story to load.

------
Willson50
See also MSWorddit:
[http://pcottle.github.io/MSWorddit/](http://pcottle.github.io/MSWorddit/)

~~~
craftyguy
Loading

.............................................................................(and
so on)

------
zapt02
Fun idea. The bundle size for the javascript is almost 700KB though, which
seems widely excessive.

------
wakkaflokka
Very cool. How do you switch to a particular subreddit?

~~~
n0tme
You can click on readme.php on the first line. To change subreddit change the
url: [http://codereddit.net/#/Bitcoin](http://codereddit.net/#/Bitcoin)

------
RaiderNation
I love this

------
King-Aaron
Coder Eddit.

Love it

------
rafacavalcante
Nice, but is a waste of time

~~~
hisham_hm
OMG, I just realized that the point of this is to allow people to read Reddit
at work while, from a distance, it still looks like they are staring at code.
IOW, the point _is_ wasting time.

~~~
cratering
Modern "boss key"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boss_key](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boss_key)

